
Best SQL injection attempt ... (image) - ColinWright
https://twitter.com/gollmann/status/313393642922442752/photo/1
======
thomasfl
If this hack worked, the person who did it deserves to be awarded the best
(white hat) hacker of the year. Got me laughing for a long time.

------
relix
This is at least 4 years old and is obviously faked.

